# Crear algun dispositivo de encendido/apagado de luz de habitacion



## peruanito2088 (Ene 27, 2009)

bueno espero que alguien me ayude a construir un dispositivo de encendido  y apagado de la luz
de alguna habitacion o viceversa de la cual quisiera que alguien me ayude con esta construccion algo 
hasi como automatizarla  como algo que cuando entre a la habitacion se encienda y cuando salga apage
o con control remoto no se algo que me sirva y no apagarla ni encender tradicionalmente(interruptor)
espero que me puedan a solucionar mi problema o travesia se los agradeceria de antemano que me brinden
datos, informes o algun diagrama...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 28, 2009)

hay muchisimas cosas que puedes hacer:

1) un laser que cruce la puerta y en su receptor un circuito cmos, de manera que cuando entres la luz se encienda, y cuando salga (vuelvas a cortar la luz del laser) el circuito la apague.

2) un micro de alta impedancia y un filtro para frecuencias de 4KHz, entras y aplaudes, se enciende la luz, sales y aplaudes, se apaga la luz. (el receptor debe ser tambien tipo cmos compuerta logica)

3) detector de proximidad infrarrojo: mientras detecta movimiento la luz permanece encendida. cuando el movimiento cesa, la luz se apaga, es ideal para irse a dormir.

y asi se puede seguir.

debes investigar.

saludos.


----------



## Ishkneon (Ene 28, 2009)

Me interesa , seguramente... como muchas personas el metodo 2  queda muy cheto... de electronica, se que existen los componentes electronicos, pero no me preguntes los valores porq no me acuerdo, hace 6 años o mas... q no toco una resistencia. si alguien tiene algun circuito por ahi  que lo comparta  saludos.


----------



## Ishkneon (Ene 28, 2009)

bueno, utilize el buscador del foro:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/prender-luz-sonido-aplauso-3491/

para quienes le sirvan... saludos.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Ene 29, 2009)

bueno gracias por la información diganme en esa parte revise un esquema la cual tengo una inquietud las salidas del rele.. van conectadas a un foco.. esos normales..? de 220V AC pero si el circuito es de 12V DC..espero que me puedan darme información sobre esto se los agradeceria..?


----------



## blackpic (Ene 29, 2009)

Hola amigo.. mira segun leo tu mensaje no sabes como conectar el rele o no tienes idea de como alimentar el circuito...

Bueno te cuento que los relay constan de 3 terminales a parte de los 2 de la bobina... Estos a subes se comportan como swich entre sus constacto.... mira esta imagen para que tengas idea de lo que te digo y de como conectarlo
http://interactive.usc.edu/members/phoberman/relayCircuit.gif si mira bien veras que en la imagen de los 3 terminales que te digo, esto son NC, C, NO..

NC= Normalmente cerrado
C= Comun
NO= Normalmente abierto(open)

como te decia que este se comporta como un swich tienes que conectarlo de esta manera, el terminar C ò comun, en este es donde va la carga que deseas alimentar, y el NO ò abierto, en este es donde tienes que poner la alimentacion.. es decir que cuando este cierre la carga se alimente y encienda....

y sobre la alimentacion del circuito busca en el foro y veras como hacer una fuente para este caso..

bueno espero poderte ver ayudado en algo amigo


----------



## peruanito2088 (Ene 29, 2009)

blackpic gracias por la ayuda...ah entonces segun la imagen que me posteastes en NC y No va la alimentacion de los 220V A.C(corriente alterna)  si me equivoco corrigeme y sobre los 5V D.c(corriente continua) ese es para el circuito en conclucion van a ir dos corrientes de 220v A.c  y 5 v D.c ..y ahora donde va el foco..?..para completar el encendido y apagado del relay..? va en el circuito..?o donde..espero que me ayudes.. te lo agradeceria..?


----------



## MasterofPupets (Feb 6, 2009)

hola todos  

Si todavía no solucionaste tu problema...

así se conecta la lámpara

suerte..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 6, 2009)

Claaaaro, pq una cosa son los 2 terminales de alimentacion. los cuales pueden ser desde 3volts hasta unos 24v.

y los otros 3 son los terminales de potencia. cada rele trae rabado que voltaje tolera y que corriente.

ademas los contactos normal cerrado y normal abierto.

normal cerrado significa que cuando la bobina no esta exitada la planchuela central esta en contacto con 1 terminal externo, y normal abierto es el otro terminal tambien cuando la bobina no esta exitada.

al pasar un voltaje por la bobina del rele, los estados cambian de cerrado a abierto y vice versa.

saludos.


----------



## javielchispas (Feb 6, 2009)

Interruptor de proximidad. 
Tecnología de infrarrojos (encienden la luz cuando detectan un cambio en la banda de los infrarrojos, por un cuerpo caliente en movimiento, respecto a las múltiples lineas de captación)

En esta página tienes varios ejemplos (búscalos en    Productos > Instalación y Control > Interruptores de proximidad):

http://www.orbis.es/principal.aspx


----------



## balonbasket (Oct 15, 2009)

Recomiendo mirar estas opciones:

http://www.superinventos.com/S110562.htm

http://www.orbis.es/ficha.aspx?id=62#Descripcion


----------



## iorelk (Sep 4, 2012)

Ishkneon dijo:


> bueno, utilize el buscador del foro:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/prender-luz-sonido-aplauso-3491/
> 
> para quienes le sirvan... saludos.



hola buenas yo estoy interesado y progongo una idea soy sordo y que pasaria si hubiera una pareja sorda y alguien d afuera toca el timbra seria buena un dispositivo de luz pero mi mayor pensamiento es ,, que pasa si una pareja de sordos tienen un bebe ? y el bebe se despierta llorando de madrugada me gustaria dar una idea de un dispositivo de luz alguna lampara serca del bebe que se active al bebe llorar y la luz se encienda e ilumine el cuarto  asi la pareja se despertaria de casualidad existe ese invento


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 5, 2012)

iorelk dijo:


> hola buenas yo estoy interesado y progongo una idea soy sordo y que pasaria si hubiera una pareja sorda y alguien d afuera toca el timbra seria buena un dispositivo de luz pero mi mayor pensamiento es ,, que pasa si una pareja de sordos tienen un bebe ? y el bebe se despierta llorando de madrugada me gustaria dar una idea de un dispositivo de luz alguna lampara serca del bebe que se active al bebe llorar y la luz se encienda e ilumine el cuarto  asi la pareja se despertaria de casualidad existe ese invento



Hay monitores para bebe "comerciales" que generalmente tienen esa opción,. El timbre de una casa es muy fácil modificar para que prenda una luz en vez de una campana. Bata conseguir un foco de corriente alterna con la misma capacidad de la campana ejemplo 110v/60Hz de un color para alertar. Conectas el foco en lugar de la campana, en México los timbres se encuentran generalmente en la cocina, pero puedes hacer una instalación nueva de la misma manera con un switch de timbre.


----------



## iorelk (Sep 5, 2012)

gracias no sabia de esos monitores como t dije seria para sordos


----------



## Franziskus (Nov 16, 2012)

Hola peruanito2088, esiste un rele en venta que contiene un sistema mecanico de on/off de la marca Finder y se alimenta a traves de un pulsador o varios que quieras montar en esa habitacion alimentado cerrando un circuito de 220 voltios, es rapido sencillo y economico





peruanito2088 dijo:


> bueno espero que alguien me ayude a construir un dispositivo de encendido  y apagado de la luz
> de alguna habitacion o viceversa de la cual quisiera que alguien me ayude con esta construccion algo
> hasi como automatizarla  como algo que cuando entre a la habitacion se encienda y cuando salga apage
> o con control remoto no se algo que me sirva y no apagarla ni encender tradicionalmente(interruptor)
> ...



Hola de nuevo, si ves en el foro, te indique que hay un rele para ejecutar el trabajo que quieres hacer pero te indique la merca finder y quizas como marca te sea mas dificil localizarlo, para que te puedan vender el rele preciso indica que es un rele de trinquete de 220 volts. 
espero que te ayude, saludos


----------

